# hypo or no hypo



## tszue (Sep 2, 2006)

hi everyone i dont no if my snake is a hypo or not.
the gye i got it of said that she is a hypo but m really not sure. can somewon help me out. thanks heaps
cheers


----------



## josho (Sep 2, 2006)

need a better pic with good light mate


----------



## triptych_angel (Sep 2, 2006)

i doubt that is a hypo as my snake has much less black than that and apparantly is not a hypo


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2006)

No, that is not a hypo, it is a normal coastal. Nice, but no where near being hypo.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 2, 2006)

looks like an ordinary coastal to me


----------



## Australis (Sep 2, 2006)

In no way does that look like a hypo, if anything its got extra black, but its still a nice little Coastal for sure


----------



## tyrone (Sep 2, 2006)

Definatly a normal coastal


----------



## zulu (Sep 2, 2006)

*re hypo*

I dunno could be anything,boa and morelia Hunter reckon if you close your eyes they all look the same


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: re hypo*

hypo is reduced black.... that has lots of black!


----------



## tszue (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: re hypo*

ok cool i did get a bit excited their for a minuite. thanks for your input.
cheers tyler


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: re hypo*

What sort of guy would say that?. Dont think i would be buy ing much off him, could tell ya its a snake and really its a cat :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: re hypo*

i hope it didn't have a hypo pricetag


----------



## DrOsteo (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE: re hypo*

Who did you get it off???

and what (ballpark) price did you pay??? if i may ask....


----------



## Retic (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: re hypo*

And you have to turn the light off in case you cheat.  



zulu said:


> I dunno could be anything,boa and morelia Hunter reckon if you close your eyes they all look the same


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 6, 2006)

It might be hypo

I never owned a Hypo untill i changed all there water to red cordial....now all my snakes are Hypo


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2006)

yea man, he better not have charged you for a hypo as that is totally not hypo, but nice lookin snake neway, how old?


----------



## zulu (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: re hypo*



boa said:


> And you have to turn the light off in case you cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hickson (Sep 7, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> It might be hypo
> 
> I never owned a Hypo untill i changed all there water to red cordial....now all my snakes are Hypo



Nah, red cordial makes them hyper.....



Hix


----------

